# Hello, i need some advise and i have aome questions for making cabriole legs



## abecruse (May 14, 2013)

Hello. I want to make. Small table with cabriole legs. I'm not doing anything with the foot, just round. Anyways my questions are.

1. How long does it usually take to make a cabriole leg? I'm doing this for class and we have limited of time. About 13weeks
2. The other is what kind of wood can I use And or what wood I shouldn't use? My instructor has soft pine. 
cabriole leg
Thank you very much

*i also have looked ups some info for making some legs! but I kinda need some more info just to prepare myself


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

abelara said:


> Hello. I want to make. Small table with cabriole legs. I'm not doing anything with the foot, just round. Anyways my questions are.
> 
> 1. How long does it usually take to make a cabriole leg? I'm doing this for class and we have limited of time. About 13weeks
> 2. The other is what kind of wood can I use And or what wood I shouldn't use? My instructor has soft pine.
> ...


 You already have some information , so what is the 'more' that you need .
What information do you already have ?


----------



## MNsawyergp (Jan 31, 2012)

The best way to help you is to give you a link to Youtube, where you can watch all kinds of videos about cabriole legs. It is useless to give you an hour amount because you are just learning and you are working in a 50 minute shop class, or whatever. These videos will give you the information you need....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Making cabiole legs


----------

